# AOKP boot animation



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I installed a theme on my girlfriends phone and she lost the traditional pink unicorn AOKP boot animation. Anyone know where I can download this or how I can extract it from the ROM?

Its never bothered me before but she really likes the boot animation... I could remove it from the theme and reflash but she has her phone set up exactly how she wants and I don't feel like screwing with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

open the AOKP zip and pull the bootanimation from system/media and put it back


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Check to see if maybe the boot animation has been turned off in the ROM settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This is not mine. This was made and owned by Team Kang and more specifically Roman, The developer of AOKP. 
http://db.tt/330UFLXk
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> This is not mine. This was made and owned by Team Kang and more specifically Roman, The developer of AOKP.
> http://db.tt/330UFLXk
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Why do I have a feeling this is a Rick Roll boot animation??


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This is legit I swear. I don't like pranks and April Fools day annoys me. Plus I hate trolls. Don't flash it just replace the bootanimation.zip in /system/media make sure to change the name back to bootanimation.zip and change the permissions and reboot to see for yourself. Or easier yet open the zip and see it for yourself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

